# Steam Problems (Holiday Sales)



## Aus_Karlos

Users will have problems accessing their accounts and or purchasing games due to Steam Content servers are currently overloaded with purchase requests.
This is because Steam loves making people go crazy by having a holiday sale and setting prices ridiculously low.
So please be patient with Steam until the Holiday sales are over (20 Dec - 2 Jan).

These are a few error messages you may encounter.
Steam servers are too busy for your request
Game not Available
No server Response
HTTP error 404 (Browsing Steam web)

Users may also experience very slow connection rates to Content servers be patient, pausing and resuming downloads will only increase server load.

Thanks,
TSF Game Team


----------

